# Longest Bar ???



## Can8ianTimber (May 6, 2009)

So just out of curiosity and because all us guys are obsessed with the biggest and best, what is the longest bar you guys have. I have a 60" Granberg for my 3120xp but I know there are longer bars out there. Oh and post pics if you can. I will post my 3120 with bar once I get it back from being Walkerized (and rebuilt b/c I burned it up). :greenchainsaw:


----------



## oldsaw (May 6, 2009)

Aggiewoodbutcher runs a 72" quite a bit for milling.

Mark


----------



## BobL (May 6, 2009)

Can8ianTimber said:


> . . . . . and rebuilt b/c I burned it up . . . .



How did that happen?


----------



## Can8ianTimber (May 6, 2009)

Well, I had the 5' bar and I was ripping Oak. I hit steel and did not realize it. Kept on pushing the saw with a dull chain. Bad idea and did not realize how dull the chain was until after when the saw would not start anymore.


----------



## BobL (May 6, 2009)

Can8ianTimber said:


> Well, I had the 5' bar and I was ripping Oak. I hit steel and did not realize it. Kept on pushing the saw with a dull chain. Bad idea and did not realize how dull the chain was until after when the saw would not start anymore.



That's a very good lesson for us all!


----------



## corsair4360 (May 7, 2009)

*Long Bar*

While I don't have it, and did not buy it, I distinctly remember seeing a 108" bar in the Homelite dealer in Bountiful Utah in the 1970's for my XP1000. No pictures, it was hanging on the wall, a real monster.


----------



## wavefreak (May 7, 2009)

corsair4360 said:


> While I don't have it, and did not buy it, I distinctly remember seeing a 108" bar in the Homelite dealer in Bountiful Utah in the 1970's for my XP1000. No pictures, it was hanging on the wall, a real monster.



That's freakin 9 feet.:jawdrop: That can't be for a one man saw.


----------



## corsair4360 (May 7, 2009)

*108" Bar*

I was a roller nose, one man bar. I cannot imagine using it. On the madsens site, they have a picture of a 3120 with an 8 foot bar being used. 

"Guy VanGaasbeek is using an 8ft bar on Husky 3120 he got from Madsen's. He is cutting an old growth cedar, which had fallen and blocked a roadway in a campground in Southern California."

That bar was in Utah, and my experience logging and in forestry school there was that an 8 foot bar was not needed. Who knows it may have been a conversation piece.


----------



## Can8ianTimber (May 7, 2009)

Yeep that is a long bar. here is a link to that page.

http://www.madsens1.com/fall.htm


----------



## Kunes (May 7, 2009)

Can8ianTimber said:


> Yeep that is a long bar. here is a link to that page.
> 
> http://www.madsens1.com/fall.htm



:jawdrop::jawdrop:


----------



## carvinmark (May 7, 2009)

I run a little 42" on my 084.


----------



## Farmall Guy (May 7, 2009)

Can8ianTimber said:


> Yeep that is a long bar. here is a link to that page.
> 
> http://www.madsens1.com/fall.htm



that makes my 41" bar look so.... inadequet. 

I just picked up a 47" stihl duramatic E and 2 36" ES bars for my 880 of ebay, I need the 47 like I need a hole in the head but I'm sure I'll find some use for it. I wanted the 36"ers and getting the 47" and 9 decent chains (3 47" loops and 6 36" loops) was icing on the cake


----------



## madrone (May 8, 2009)

There's a place here in Portland called "Chain and bar repair". The guy there has been making and repairing bars for 35 years. Last time I was in he was about to ship out a few 10' (3m) bars he fabricated to mount on an 090 (w/ helper handle). He says there is a guy in Siberia that buys a few every year and has them shipped over.
I wish I had taken a pic. 
Longest I go is 36" (1m)


----------



## Can8ianTimber (May 8, 2009)

I talked to Bill I think it is at chain bar and repair and he told me the biggest he ever made was a 14'. He said that he would never do one again though. CRAZY


----------



## scooter10572 (May 8, 2009)

Farmall Guy said:


> that makes my 41" bar look so.... inadequet.
> 
> I just picked up a 47" stihl duramatic E and 2 36" ES bars for my 880 of ebay, I need the 47 like I need a hole in the head but I'm sure I'll find some use for it. I wanted the 36"ers and getting the 47" and 9 decent chains (3 47" loops and 6 36" loops) was icing on the cake



I like your 3 saw plan, Im 2/3's there myself. 460 660


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (May 11, 2009)

I remember seeing a picture of a 12' Cannon bar.


And then there's this one. http://www.beerbarrelpib.com/


----------



## bberdoll (May 23, 2009)

*Long bar*

I am currently running a 96 inch bar with a MS 880.


----------



## Brownpot Deaton (May 23, 2009)

8' long bar! what are you using that for??? where'd you buy it, and any pics??? skip chain for sure. 

curious cuz it looks like im gonna be buying an ms880 and wondering how long a bar it can handle...





hey aggie, what type of chain do you run on longer bars and what's your longest bar??

jordan


----------



## olyman (May 23, 2009)

a five foot bar, and a 82 inch bar--to fit on my 090. and the extension tubes to fit the gb sawmill---theres a couple of big trees im looking at----


----------



## BobL (May 23, 2009)

Brownpot Deaton said:


> 8' long bar! what are you using that for??? where'd you buy it, and any pics??? skip chain for sure.
> 
> curious cuz it looks like im gonna be buying an ms880 and wondering how long a bar it can handle...



Two 880 powerheads on a mill should drive a 12' bar.


----------



## carvinmark (May 24, 2009)

BobL said:


> Two 880 powerheads on a mill should drive a 12' bar.



That's a huge investment! Out of my league.


----------



## bberdoll (May 24, 2009)

Brownpot Deaton said:


> 8' long bar! what are you using that for??? where'd you buy it, and any pics??? skip chain for sure.
> 
> curious cuz it looks like im gonna be buying an ms880 and wondering how long a bar it can handle...
> 
> ...



Hey fellow aggie, 

I'm using it to mill a 55" pecan tree. I bought the bar from Cannon. No pics yet. Yes, full skip square ground chisel chain ground to 10 degrees. It will cross cut 55" pecan disks in 2 minutes. If you are going to buy a bar that big, buy a double ended bar incase you ever want to run two powerheads.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jun 1, 2009)

Brownpot Deaton said:


> 8' long bar! what are you using that for??? where'd you buy it, and any pics??? skip chain for sure.
> 
> curious cuz it looks like im gonna be buying an ms880 and wondering how long a bar it can handle...
> 
> ...



I run 3/8" pitch full comp ripping chain.

The longest I have is 72".


----------



## Can8ianTimber (Jun 1, 2009)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> I run 3/8" pitch full comp ripping chain.
> 
> The longest I have is 72".



do you run that 3/8" chain on that long bar Are there any problems with that? 

I am assuming the 72" is the one in your picture there. Nice looking setup.

So is 3/8" more likely to break?


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jun 1, 2009)

I've only broken one when I hit a 60d nail that would have broke a .404 chain just the same. I like the reduced waste and increased speed that 3/8 gives me. You just have to keep them sharp and they do well.

That's the 72". Thanks.


----------



## Can8ianTimber (Jun 1, 2009)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> I've only broken one when I hit a 60d nail that would have broke a .404 chain just the same. I like the reduced waste and increased speed that 3/8 gives me. You just have to keep them sharp and they do well.
> 
> That's the 72". Thanks.



hmmmmmmm!!! I have a full roll of 3/8 chain that I get with the grinder I bought off CL. I would love to switch over to 3/8 so my saws would be running off the same size chain. You've got me thinking!!!


----------



## DRB (Jun 1, 2009)

I run 3/8 chain on my 36" 088 without problem. I will run it on a larger bar if I get one. Same chain is good :agree2:


----------



## BobL (Jun 1, 2009)

3/8" chain on 60" bar works for me. It is more likely to come off the bar at the start of the cut since it heats up much quicker than the bar and expands so I find I have to tweak the tightness up a touch. Keeping it as sharp as possible helps.


----------



## Dibbs (Jun 2, 2009)

madrone said:


> Longest I go is 36" (1m)



Likewise, but, we tend to have smaller trees on this side of the Atlantic.


----------



## Can8ianTimber (Jun 2, 2009)

So guys what would be the longest bar you would run with 3/8" chain??

Right now I have a 3120 with 60" bar (2 chains), 50" bar (one Chain) and 28" bar (three chains). I have about 95' of 3/8" .063 chain that came with my grinder so if I switched I could make enough chains. My future plans are to get a 372xp and if that were the case they could run on the same chain. I would also like to get longer double ended bar and second 3120 for slabing up to 8' wide. Could I slab with a 8' double ended bar on 3/8" chain??? With the clutch being outside the sprocket on the 3120 I would assume it is not that easy to switch out the sprocket, so going back and forth from 3/8 to 404would not be an option.

What do you guys recomend?


----------



## BobL (Jun 2, 2009)

Can8ianTimber said:


> So guys what would be the longest bar you would run with 3/8" chain??
> 
> Right now I have a 3120 with 60" bar (2 chains), 50" bar (one Chain) and 28" bar (three chains). I have about 95' of 3/8" .063 chain that came with my grinder so if I switched I could make enough chains. My future plans are to get a 372xp and if that were the case they could run on the same chain. I would also like to get longer double ended bar and second 3120 for slabing up to 8' wide. Could I slab with a 8' double ended bar on 3/8" chain???



I have standardized on 3/8 for all my bars and chains, 24, 30, 36, 42, and 60". As for the 96", I would give it a go.


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 2, 2009)

Can8ianTimber said:


> So just out of curiosity and because all us guys are obsessed with the biggest and best, what is the longest bar you guys have. I have a 60" Granberg for my 3120xp but I know there are longer bars out there. Oh and post pics if you can. I will post my 3120 with bar once I get it back from being Walkerized (and rebuilt b/c I burned it up). :greenchainsaw:


Longest Bar I own is a 54" refubished general bar that is mounted on my 088. It was refurbished by Mercury Manufacturing in Oregon. Longest I have ran is a 72" custom made bar by same company, It had some serious belly in it! I just used it to fall one tree and to do some rips for the helicopter. My bullbuck had a custom made 96" bar by mercury; held it but never used it (was very heavy with about 12" of belly); he got it for the 090 to do rips etc for Columbia. I also own a couple of 50" Canons for my 3120 tree service saw. I will try to round up some pics of my 54. Unfortunately the only pic I have is my 3120 after doing a tree job.


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 3, 2009)

tarzanstree said:


> Longest Bar I own is a 54" refubished general bar that is mounted on my 088. It was refurbished by Mercury Manufacturing in Oregon. Longest I have ran is a 72" custom made bar by same company, It had some serious belly in it! I just used it to fall one tree and to do some rips for the helicopter. My bullbuck had a custom made 96" bar by mercury; held it but never used it (was very heavy with about 12" of belly); he got it for the 090 to do rips etc for Columbia. I also own a couple of 50" Canons for my 3120 tree service saw. I will try to round up some pics of my 54. Unfortunately the only pic I have is my 3120 after doing a tree job.


And here is one with my 54...only one I have...I just took this picture the other day...was doing a big tree job and wanted to take a picture of the bed slide that I just built with all my gear on it, and happened to have said bar in it.

Cody


----------



## Can8ianTimber (Jun 4, 2009)

tarzanstree said:


> And here is one with my 54...only one I have...I just took this picture the other day...was doing a big tree job and wanted to take a picture of the bed slide that I just built with all my gear on it, and happened to have said bar in it.
> 
> Cody



Nice set up. I like the slide bed for access to all your tools. I don't know how much good that bar protector is doing at the end of that 54" bar. nice stuff.


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 4, 2009)

Can8ianTimber said:


> Nice set up. I like the slide bed for access to all your tools. I don't know how much good that bar protector is doing at the end of that 54" bar. nice stuff.


Yeah, I love that bed slide, especially if I start shoeing horses and have to transfer gear! That bar cover is a little pathetic, but it is all a have for it. I need to make a custom made cover...anybody got any good ideas?

Cody


----------



## MaineEcho (Jun 4, 2009)

tarzanstree said:


> Yeah, I love that bed slide, especially if I start shoeing horses and have to transfer gear! That bar cover is a little pathetic, but it is all a have for it. I need to make a custom made cover...anybody got any good ideas?





I would suggest going to your local fire department and asking if they had any hose that did not pass hydrotest probly 4 or 5 in Diameter hose would work great. then just cut to length and slide over the bar


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 4, 2009)

MaineEcho said:


> I would suggest going to your local fire department and asking if they had any hose that did not pass hydrotest probly 4 or 5 in Diameter hose would work great. then just cut to length and slide over the bar


Thats an Idea! I will have to measure but I think my bar with 404 chain is close to 6 inches. Thanks,

Cody


----------

